# What is Happenning in NH



## HD333 (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone have first hand experiance with the weather in NH?  Specifically the Lakes Region?  Snow? R word? Mix? 

Thanks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2010)

Raining on the seacoast, but I'm told the 'slush line' isn't too far up the road.  I'd imagine it's snowing at Gunstock for you.


----------



## HD333 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks for the update.  Heading up Tomorrow night, hopefully it stays white.

HD


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2010)

I would like to know the snow's consistency.  It is probably wet and heavy at Sunapee, but any info on Cannon?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 24, 2010)

I have a friend in Essex Vermont that is saying it's wet and heavy up there.  Certainly doesn't account for the elevation, but I'd imagine this is the case most places.  To be honest, with how low the base is in the woods everywhere but Northern VT, the wetter and heavier the better.


----------



## petergriffen (Feb 24, 2010)

Plymouth heavy wet snow.  footish so far


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2010)

I figured that much.  Not quite a pow day.  I am playing it by ear for Thurs or Friday.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 24, 2010)

Sunapee was pretty good this morning.  Snow is wind affected ranging from ~4"-12".  Not much fun on mogul skis, unless you're on Flying Goose.  We worked a couple sweet lines in.  Only the North Peak and terrain park lifts are running.  "Wind hold" my ass.  If the precip stays white Thursday should be great!


----------



## hammer (Feb 24, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Sunapee was pretty good this morning.  Snow is wind affected ranging from ~4"-12".  Not much fun on mogul skis, unless you're on Flying Goose.  We worked a couple sweet lines in.  Only the North Peak and terrain park lifts are running.  "Wind hold" my ass.  If the precip stays white Thursday should be great!


Would be nice if they get enough to keep the glades open through next week...concerned about the NCP tomorrow/Friday.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 24, 2010)

hammer said:


> Would be nice if they get enough to keep the glades open through next week...concerned about the NCP tomorrow/Friday.



Forecast seems totally dependant on elevation.  Snow-Forecast is showing bunch of ***n at the bottom, but snow up top.  That's only a 1500' difference.  

Just need to keep the fingers crossed and see how it pans out.


----------



## midd (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm refusing to believe anything but the NWS forecast that's calling for an additional 9-13" for Bartlett tomorrow.


----------



## midd (Feb 24, 2010)

and with the 3:00PM update, its down to 3-7"

but the non-snowflakes have disappeared from the forecast illustrations....


----------



## billski (Feb 25, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Forecast seems totally dependant on elevation.


  powbumps nailed it dead on.  I traveled with my gps altimeter on up and back and correlated the weather.  Try to get on snow at elevations of 1500 to 2000 feet +


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 25, 2010)

petergriffen said:


> Plymouth heavy wet snow.  footish so far



Say what?? I live in Ashland and we only got a few inches and it has been raining for quite some time. How did you get a foot in Plymouth? You up around mountain Plymouth at elevation?


----------



## hammer (Feb 25, 2010)

Any predictions on next week?  Will there be enough wrap-around to get some decent accumulations in central NH?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

hammer said:


> Any predictions on next week?  Will there be enough wrap-around to get some decent accumulations in central NH?



Just enough to scrape us Mon/Tues with another ocean storm (further out to sea though)...more so for the Whites in a northerly flow than central/south.


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

Puking snow at Wildcat now as per staff report...west facing slope so lifts avoiding winds at the moment.

Attitash just turned to all snow with the heavy stuff moving in now!


----------



## midd (Feb 25, 2010)

WinnChill said:


> Puking snow at Wildcat now as per staff report...west facing slope so lifts avoiding winds at the moment.
> 
> Attitash just turned to all snow with the heavy stuff moving in now!



Going to stay for a while or switch back to the wet stuff?


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 25, 2010)

I pulled the trigger and upped their totals...seems the heavy snow is helping suppress the snow levels and may offset the wind's effect this afternoon...still a tough call but with the totals they're getting, a little rain may not have that much affect on them.


----------



## Masskier (Feb 25, 2010)

Driving back from Burke today It was all rain from Cannon and  south


----------



## Bumpsis (Feb 26, 2010)

So, did Cannon get rained on?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 26, 2010)

Bumpsis said:


> So, did Cannon get rained on?



most likely

I''m in Lebanon right now.  On the drive up there wasn't much until about mile 25 on 89 and then a thick base at highway level, well over a foot.  Mount Kearsarge looked very white on the top 2/3rds.  I'm sure the rain his most areas pretty good, but the heavy thick base should remain above 1000 foot elevation.

At least that was my roadside observation.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 26, 2010)

A friend of mine sent me a text and said we got negative to zero inches of snow.  That's HS!


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 26, 2010)

Went out with my dog this afternoon and found an inch of water under two inches of wet sloppy snow. Icky to say the least!!!! Not quite a net loss as we had brown spots before the storm but any many piles of snow are less than they were before.


----------

